# 17949 - Fuei Pump Relay Open Circuit



## 1st v-dub (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi,
I have a 2002.5 VW GTI (24v BDF engine). Recently I have been getting the following error regarding an open circuit with the fuel pump relay.
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 BM 
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0007
Software Coding: 00032
Work Shop Code: WSC 06442
Additional Info: 9BWPH61J324063094 VWZ7Z0A4439991
1 Fault Found:
17949 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17): Open Circuit
P1541 - 35-00 - -
The car has about 85k miles on it. Engine is stock with the exception of a CAI. I changed the OEM fuel pump relay out about 4 months ago because I was having an issue where it wouldn't prime the pump (I assumed the relay was bad). 
Is it possible that this replacement relay is also bad? I purchased one that is listed as "OE Aftermarket" on the vendor's site. I have been searching the ross-tech wiki, google, and vwvortex for a little while now and can't seem to find anyone that's really had this issue specifically. This was the only code thrown in the engine block, and engine was the only place that I was checking for codes.
Thanks!
chris
edit: I take it back, I found a couple more posts where this code was mixed in with others. Do you still think a Fuel Pump Relay could crap out in 4-6 months?


_Modified by 1st v-dub at 10:08 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 17949 - Fuei Pump Relay Open Circuit (1st v-dub)*

I've seen aftermarket FP relays bad out of the box. It wouldn't hurt to try a new OE relay and check the connections at the relay box.


----------

